# Xbox 360 remanufactured hard drive



## asere

My sons Xbox is in need of a hard drive for more storage capabilities. They are pretty expensive new.
I saw one for 70 shipped but it's remanufactured.
I have never bought anything remanufactured before and I want to know if it's safe buying remanufactured items.


----------



## Mike Edwards

yes and know.. they're a bit cheaper , but not worth the added risk of having something that's failed once, fail again in my opinion. I don't mind buying refurbs for a lot of things, but hard drives aren't one of them


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> yes and know.. they're a bit cheaper , but not worth the added risk of having something that's failed once, fail again in my opinion. I don't mind buying refurbs for a lot of things, but hard drives aren't one of them


Thank you! I see what you mean. I might as well spend an additional $70 and play it safe.


----------



## Tonto

Is this what you mean?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008FHL56S/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1393195546&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+hard+drive&condition=new

Less than $70 & new.


----------



## asere

Tonto said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008FHL56S/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1393195546&sr=8-1&keywords=xbox+hard+drive&condition=new
> 
> Less than $70 & new.


No I saw it on Ebay but the Microsoft original not aftermarket.


----------



## asere

I went ahead and bought the hard drive at Best Buy today for $129. I figured it was best to not chance it buying refurbished plus it came with four downloadable game codes.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## natelivliv

Looks like its possible with a bit of tinkering, you cannot get anything larger than the official drive sizes recognised by the system though.


Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## natelivliv

You can get a refurbished 20gb x360 "fat" hard drive for like $20. All you have to do is take it out of the "fat" enclosure and put the HD into the slim HD slot.


----------

